# Looking for Story Series



## Caldy (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm hoping the writers here can help me. I'm looking for a story series that was once posted on yiffstar before it transferred to new site. I believe the name of the story series was Serius, but i'm not sure. I wont go into the big details of what's in the stories but it contains gender tf and unbirthing. Any help would be nice.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2010)

Have you done a search in Sofurry of unbirthing?


----------



## Caldy (Aug 8, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Have you done a search in Sofurry of unbirthing?



yes i did, i couldn't find anything. I could have sworn i had them fav'd but if they didnt get reposted they wouldn't be in fav's again right?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2010)

Caldy said:


> yes i did, i couldn't find anything. I could have sworn i had them fav'd but if they didnt get reposted they wouldn't be in fav's again right?


 
All of my old favorites transferred over when they changed to SF. If you still can't find it, there's a chance that the story got deleted by the author.


----------



## Caldy (Aug 8, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> All of my old favorites transferred over when they changed to SF. If you still can't find it, there's a chance that the story got deleted by the author.


 
i bet thats it but id still like to find the story series


----------

